# 9 Brits Wounded by "Friendly Fire" in Hellmand, Afghanistan



## greentoblue (10 Jul 2008)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/7500705.stm

"A UK Apache helicopter opened fire on troops from 2nd Battalion The Parachute Regiment on Wednesday after they were "mistaken for the enemy". "

- Best wishes for a quick recovery to all.


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Jul 2008)

Best wishes for a swift and full recovery for all....

*Investigation underway into potential Afghanistan friendly fire incident*
UK Ministry of Defence, 10 Jul 08
Article link

The Ministry of Defence has released a statement today, 10 July 2008, concerning an incident in Southern Afghanistan in which UK personnel were wounded.

The statement reads as follows:

"On the 9th of July at 12:27hrs a routine British patrol requested fire support from a British Apache helicopter gunship when they encountered enemy forces near Forward Operating Base (FOB) Gibraltar.

"After successfully engaging one enemy position, the Apache fired upon another position which the crew believed to be held by enemy forces.

"However, in the confusion of a rapidly changing situation and in what is a challenging environment, it would appear that friendly forces were mistaken for the enemy and as a result three members of the patrol were seriously wounded and six more were classified as walking wounded. 

"The wounded personnel were moved by helicopter to Camp Bastion medical facilities. Six have now been discharged and returned to service. Three remain in medical care. Next of Kin have been informed.

"An  investigation is underway into how the incident occurred and it would be inappropriate to comment until that investigation is complete."


----------



## GAP (10 Jul 2008)

Do they use GPS, smoke or panels to mark friendlies?


----------



## Gunner98 (14 Jul 2008)

The fog of war, the heat of the battle and comms?


----------

